# Reflex Caribou



## bowhunterwill (Nov 3, 2009)

I bought a 06 Reflex Caribou on ebay three years ago new with paperwork. I had a winners choice string and cable assembly put on about a year and a half later. I took it to my local shop and was informed that the cam and a half system that was on it had a 27 1/2 wheel on one end and a 29 inch wheel on the other. Now I have been shooting this bow well up until this point, the only reason he discovered this is when he was adding some twists to the assembly the bow was getting out of time. He also advised me that when he called hoyt that he was told he could no longer get wheels for this bow. Just wondered if anyone had any suggestions about replacing the wheels, or should I just look for another bow...I have always shot fingers for about the last 20 years. I do like this bow, and the only reason I can think of for this to have happened is someone was trying to change draw length??


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

bowhunterwill said:


> I bought a 06 Reflex Caribou on ebay three years ago new with paperwork. I had a winners choice string and cable assembly put on about a year and a half later. I took it to my local shop and was informed that the cam and a half system that was on it had a 27 1/2 wheel on one end and a 29 inch wheel on the other. Now I have been shooting this bow well up until this point, the only reason he discovered this is when he was adding some twists to the assembly the bow was getting out of time. He also advised me that when he called hoyt that he was told he could no longer get wheels for this bow. Just wondered if anyone had any suggestions about replacing the wheels, or should I just look for another bow...I have always shot fingers for about the last 20 years. I do like this bow, and the only reason I can think of for this to have happened is someone was trying to change draw length??


Hello, BowhunterWill, and Welcome to the Finger shooters board!....Now then....You can do one of three things......#1..Shoot it as is, since You stated that You have been shooting the bow well, and since Archery is 99% mental, if Your shooting it well, and it doesnt bother You, then it's O.K. as is...#2...Put a Want To Buy listing for the wheels that You need, on the Classifieds section here on Archery Talk....#3....call Hoyt, and order a set of AccuWheels for it, that are the proper size for Your draw length....Hoyt is still making the AccuWheels, they are available this year on the 2010 Hoyt Vantage Ltd., these wheels come in different Base sizes, and are draw length adjustable by rotating a draw length module, this is easy to do, and can be done without a bow press...Hope this helps You out....Take care....Jim


----------



## Noobist (Jun 5, 2009)

just out of interest, which length is your control cam and which is the power cam?


----------



## robert rieche (Dec 29, 2008)

*bow wheels*

i have a set of rigth wheel1/2 im not useing. if they would help? I dont know much mour about the wheels


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

BowhunterWill!......There a fella selling sets of Hoyt Wheel 1/2's in the Classifieds section here on A.T.....Click on Classifieds, type in a search for Wheels......This guy has a handfull of different sizes, and wants $50.00 shipped for them.....if the wheels are in good shape, thats a decent price.....And the Wheel 1/2's will be getting harder and harder to get as time goes by.....Hope this helps.........Jim


----------

